# Miter Saw Recommendation



## Pastorshobby (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, 
I am looking to get a miter saw. I want a sliding one with a bevel. I am thinking about a 10". My budget is around $200 $250 max. Any recommendations for a beginner miter saw? 

Also which do you use more miter saw or drill press? 

Peace,


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not a clue why you would ask which is used more, mitre saw or drill press, but I use my drill press far more. However, that is because of what I do, so have minimal use for my saw at this time. I am sure that most people use the saw more. On the other hand, want to start some projects soon where I will be using a chainsaw.


----------



## Pastorshobby (Jan 31, 2018)

JOAT said:


> Not a clue why you would ask which is used more, mitre saw or drill press, but I use my drill press far more. However, that is because of what I do, so have minimal use for my saw at this time. I am sure that most people use the saw more. On the other hand, want to start some projects soon where I will be using a chainsaw.


At this point I have a circular saw and a TS so a miter would be convenient. Whereas, I do not have a drill press. Does that make sense?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Joe, I have a Dewalt miter saw and hardly use it. I can do everything on my table saw that I can do on my miter saw. I do use my drill press a lot and my advice would buy a drill press first. I believe it was Tom that bought a When drill press not too long ago and it looks nice. I have a Harbor Freight drill press.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Pastorshobby said:


> At this point I have a circular saw and a TS so a miter would be convenient. Whereas, I do not have a drill press. Does that make sense?


Joe: A table saw combined with a circular saw will do most things that a miter saw will do. None of them will do what a drill press does. Having said that, a portable drill will do most things a drill press will do. It really depends on your needs, the type of work you do or plan on doing. I have a couple of table saws, circ saw (several) a couple of drill press as well as a 12" dual bevel Bosch miter saw. The miter saw really comes in handy when cutting crown moulding, but essentially it's used to break down long pieces which you can do with a circular saw.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have a Harbor Freight drill press.


Me too, and it does exactly what I need it for.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Spend your money on an Incra miter gauge for your tablesaw 

https://www.amazon.com/Incra-MITER1...pID=41oQZ7Wkk3L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

It will transform your crosscutting experience and make you forget about a miter saw until you start cutting really long boards.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Vince spoke my thoughts. If you plan on doing some construction I would go with the mitre saw. Do you really need it to slide ? for fine woodworking the non slider is easier to set up and more accurate. If you don't plan on doing any construction, I would go with the drill press. These machines are not very complex so a used one would be easy to inspect for good condition.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Harbor Freight has a 10" sliding miter saw usually less than $100 with a coupon.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Pastorshobby said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to get a miter saw. I want a sliding one with a bevel. I am thinking about a 10". My budget is around $200 $250 max. Any recommendations for a beginner miter saw?
> 
> Also which do you use more miter saw or drill press?
> ...


WOOD magazine did a review of sliding compound miter saws that are in your price range. SEARS model 21237 did well in the review. I bought one on sale for $198 and it's worked well. The problem with sliding miter saws in this price range will be the accuracy of the cuts and the sturdiness/quality of the saw components. As others have said miter saws and drill presses are totally different tools and the amount of usage will depend on the work that you need to do.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; Sears is winding down, maybe Craftsman brand will be sold off to another Brand? 
Seems like it would be a silly business decision _not_ to flog the label.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Jim; Sears is winding down, maybe Craftsman brand will be sold off to another Brand?
> Seems like it would be a silly business decision _not_ to flog the label.


Wasn't the tool Craftsman tool line sold to Black and Decker?


P.S. I didn't necessarily want to buy a SEARS power tool......I stopped buying SEARS power tools years ago. But, I needed a sliding compound miter saw for a project and bought it based on the WOOD review and got it at a good price.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

If you find Dewalt 708 in reasonable shape for the price you want that would be a good saw..

For those that think a miter saw is good only for construction are comedians:laugh2:...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I had a 10” Makita sliding compound Miter saw that cost me over $700 in its day, and found I preferred my $450 Delta 12” non sliding Miter saw much better , so I sold the Makita . 
Never did seem to be able to get the Makita dialed in for a straight cut, and found there was no flex play etc with the dewalt .
Nice if you could find a sale on a dewalt 12” this spring ,as I see them go on sale occasionally. I paid $450 Canadian , but I bet there under $300 US.
I would sooner pay a little more and do it once . Not big on craftsman, but it will get you by.

If money’s short now, I’m liking the idea of a quality Miter gauge for your table saw,and going with the drill press for now till your budget allows for a Miter saw


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I do a little light construction, mostly using a circular saw and some sort of guide. Meanwhile, I rarely use my Bosch 10 inch sliding miter saw. For woodworking, the TS is the go to tool. I don't use the drill press constantly, but I love having a good one when I do. If I didn't have the miter saw, I wouldn't miss it. I admit that I got it early on because I thought I needed to have one (I didn't). However, you're younger and have a whole lifetime of house maintainence and honey-do repairs ahead of you, so a decent circular saw would be good. The drill press is unique, and even though you might not use it all the time, when you need one, only a DP will do. I tried to use drill guides, but they're not adequate.

All that said, the compound miter is good for cutting long construction lumber quick and square, and it is pretty much a must if you're putting up fancy molding every day.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> If you find Dewalt 708 in reasonable shape for the price you want that would be a good saw..
> 
> *For those that think a miter saw is good only for construction are comedians:laugh2:..*.


Jack - I don't want to generalize, but I've noticed in a few of the comments that you've made, you throw out some statement, or perhaps it's your opinion, then add a happy face, thinking that might make it better.

Why don't you try expanding on your comments, so that others may know what you are talking about, and don't make you appear to be a self-serving know-it-all and not very constructive.

If you wish to report this post, please do.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Vince, I thought Stick was in charge of snarkiness around here. Or was that snorkiness?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi Vince, I thought Stick was in charge of snarkiness around here. Or was that snorkiness?


what's up w/ the cheap shot???


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Stick486 That was a mere play on your occasional, but amusing "snork" comment. You're a favorite for many reasons, that's just one of them. We're mostly old guys around here and that means we appreciate folks marching to their own drummer. No offense meant. Besides my hourly fee is so high that shots are never cheap.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi Vince, I thought Stick was in charge of snarkiness around here. Or was that snorkiness?


Tom - I've been a member of this forum for a few years and I've always found that the members have been helpful and friendly, especially to newcomers, and others who are seeking opinions and help.

I just don't see the point in someone making unnecessary comments that have no purpose other than to offend, or belittle others and have no constructive merit.

I tells it like I sees it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> @Stick486 That was a mere play on your occasional, but amusing "snork" comment. You're a favorite for many reasons, that's just one of them. We're mostly old guys around here and that means we appreciate folks marching to their own drummer. No offense meant. Besides my hourly fee is so high that shots are never cheap.


you still over charging???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hare Raising!*



DesertRatTom said:


> @Stick486 That was a mere play on your occasional, but amusing "snork" comment. You're a favorite for many reasons, that's just one of them. We're mostly old guys around here and that means *we appreciate folks marching to their own drummer*. No offense meant. Besides my hourly fee is so high that shots are never cheap.


Stick, when he's at home...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=11&v=ecctpF0Nf8c


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

vchiarelli said:


> Jack - I don't want to generalize, but I've noticed in a few of the comments that you've made, you throw out some statement, or perhaps it's your opinion, then add a happy face, thinking that might make it better.
> 
> Why don't you try expanding on your comments, so that others may know what you are talking about, and don't make you appear to be a self-serving know-it-all and not very constructive.
> 
> If you wish to report this post, please do.


I have heard the comment about a miter saw not being good for many years in woodworking. I use one on every furniture job I do. I do tune the saw and know its limitations. It has been the the same with the RAS always getting criticism for not being accurate. This all comes from those that can't tune,won't tune,bad saw or inexperience..

There are a lot of tools well tuned that are manipulated in woodworking achieving high end work. 

A lot of great work is done with the less than perfect tool. You really can't control the quality of a project till you control the tool:wink:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Jack - completely agree. With woodworking tools, as with most other things, you need to know your tool, know how to tune it and know how to use it. Bad reviews generally come from people who lack that knowledge.

That's an interesting project - care to share the process for doing that checkerboard pattern?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For many, many years I had 10" De-Walt radial arm saw that I thought I would never part with however; when Bosch introduced their GLYDE saw I bought a 12" version and found it was so good that I did sell the RAS.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> For many, many years I had 10" De-Walt radial arm saw that I thought I would never part with however; when Bosch introduced their GLYDE saw I bought a 12" version and found it was so good that I did sell the RAS.


Can't say I remember anything negative about the Bosch slider. I sold the Dewalt 706 and kept the 708 . I bought it originally for bar molding but found it very useful making poker tables.I have the 12" turret Delta saw and use it for squaring drawer front and panels for doors. Not doing kitchen cabinets anymore it's not used much but still accurate and well I'm a Delta fan:wink: 

If I didn't have the Dewalt I would look into the Bosch for sure....:smile:


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

vchiarelli said:


> Jack - completely agree. With woodworking tools, as with most other things, you need to know your tool, know how to tune it and know how to use it. Bad reviews generally come from people who lack that knowledge.
> 
> That's an interesting project - care to share the process for doing that checkerboard pattern?


Originally designed as a NASCAR theme tables. Sold to a guy on the east coast with a different theme. Table complete but sold before other things were added. Sorry that's a secret.

Thee are I believe 256 routes on the ring alone.

I removed the photos since this is a miter saw post. Pictures can be seen in my uploads...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the Bosch system as it does not take up space like the Sliding mitersaws for the slide arms behind the saw.
Herb


----------



## blue_can (Aug 9, 2011)

I also have the Bosch 12" glide saw. However it does not fit into the OPs budget. 

As someone mentioned it depends on what you want to do. I got the Bosch for putting up maple crown molding and baseboard. I also have the attachment which helps sit the crown at the correct angle for cutting. Also the crown and baseboard I was installing was quite tall. 

Someone mentioned Harborfrieght. Unless they have improved the design in recent years I would suggest saying away from them. I used to have one - jerky plunging movement and very strong springs making the plunge action hard to control. It was a struggle to put up crown and baseboard with it - once I got the Bosch the job became so much easier. The HF saw is probably fine for things like framing.

Most decent miter saws cost more than the OPs available budget. It may be better to use what you have rather than buying an HF saw saw performs poorly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of hard/heavy to operate, that Bosch GLYDE mechanism is a beautiful thing! I couldn't believe how smoooooth it was , when I tried it out at the lumberyard.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Jack,

I only mentioned the mitre saw with construction because it is easily moveable to take on a job site and when used on a stand I don't have to bend down to make a cut. If I had no construction to do and I have both a table saw and a circular saw, I don't think I would buy a mitre saw. I also agree that for a great looking project, you need your tools to be set up accurately and know how to do it. I use my mitre saw more in the shop but at my age I don't plan on building another house, maybe a new deck this summer and for that I love my 12'' DeWalt. BTW, I'm not a comedian either, ask Chuck and Daninvan.

Dan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're too modest, Dan 

By the way, how's the woodworking school working out?


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for asking Dan,

Two more Saturdays and the first will be done. Both students say they want to come to the intermediate course starting April 14th, however I have advertised without success for a second beginner course. If I don't get anyone, I might try again in the fall or just continue having fun in my shop.

Cheers,

Dan


----------

